# Could a small snail live with my betta in a 2.5 gallon?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I always have algae growing on stuff. Sometimes it's brown, sometimes green. A snail seems like an interesting and useful addition.

I have two moss balls and a betta who's shorter than my pinky, fins included, and not really growing anymore. I know 2.5 isn't much space, but would it be possible to keep a snail with my betta? Or is the tank too small?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't believe that a snail is going to take care of your algae problems, the real question here is how much light do you have going into your tank and for how long?

The moss balls should already be helping with the algae, it is possible that you have too much light.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

My tank gets about 8 hours of natural light from a nearby window.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

how much of that time is direct light?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

None of it is direct sunlight, but the tank is definitely well-lit


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Well then I'm at a loss for why your algae is growing. Unfortunately I don't know what kind of snail would work best or if some shrimp would be better for the bio-load. I do know that cherry shrimp will eat algae and tend to like spending time in/on moss balls. You should give them a look.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you! How many shrimp would be good for a 2.5?


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

Algae can also be caused by excess nutrients in the water. You might want to up your water changes.

I would make sure your betta is okay with shrimp before you put a bunch in the tank. Lots of bettas consider shrimp a delicious food. I've heard horror stories of fish getting bloated or choking on shrimp. Also, 2.5 gallons is a pretty small space. You're going to want a lot of places for shrimp to hide. I would suggest researching before buying shrimp and approaching this very carefully.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you! Yes you are quite right. I shall up my water changes and wait a week or two for any sign of the algae diminishing before attempting to add shrimp or any other creature.


----------



## BillNye (Mar 5, 2012)

I tried to add some ghost shrimp to my ~5 gal tank and he literally killed them all within the first 20 hours they were in there. He didnt even eat them...just killed them for fun and they ended up chopped up in my powerhead and gave him fin rot  . I was cleaning out shrimp guts for a week and a half it was gross. I would recommended against it.

As for snails I have 1 mystery, 2 nerites and 1 ramshorn in there with him. He attacked the first snail when I first added it but I guess it wasnt fun to attack so now he ignores them.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would definitely have to consider the possibility of the shrimp/snails being attacked. Although I will say, in Sushi's defense that he is the happiest and friendliest little betta I've ever owned, and I had quite a few in my middle school years. He swam into my hand the first day I got him and he has never flared at anything, so I feel like he would be pretty accepting of a new roommate.

Can't know for sure though. Can't ignore the betta's naturally aggressive instincts.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I think you'll find the water changes will help fix the problem. Shrimp are okay but you need heavy cover to help them hide.

I have a super-aggressive female and three cherry shrimp - Cleo ate a few, but the other three have figured out how to avoid her. They have many places to escape to, including driftwood against the back of the tank, lots of fern rhizome, and a big ball of java moss. They -do- keep some recurring gunk off the driftwood and the plants seem happier since the shrimp were added. Feeding them is a pain, as I have to make sure the pellet drops behind the driftwood or Ms. Greedyface will snap it up.

Most snail species have a massive bioload, which is why I've avoided them for Cleo's 3.5gallon.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

A nerite snail would be the best choice. Their shells are sturdy enough to protect them. They don't have a massive bioload, compared to apples (they poop more in one day then any one of my bettas does in a week!). They also eat certain kinda of algae. I think it's the one thing my grumpy boy hasn't attacked.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

WAT
http://www.petco.com/product/104889/Sexy-Anemone-Shrimp.aspx


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats a saltwater tank shrimp. They are an amazing addition to the reef by the way.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just the name....
Sexy Anemone Shrimp.
I kinda want a little tank just for these lol they're so cute.


----------



## hello12590 (May 6, 2012)

how often are you doing water changes and how much at a time


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

hello12590 said:


> how often are you doing water changes and how much at a time


I've noticed that you've done this on another thread too. Please if the problem is resolved and the thread is a bit old, do not reply to prevent spamming of this forum

Thank you


----------

